#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Manutenção equipamento UBIQUITI

## luganno

Ola bom tarde pessoal, Meu nome é Hugo Belmiro sou técnico em Informática e técnico de telecomunicações e cursando o bacharelado em Ciência da Computação e comecei a pouco tempo com um provedor de Internet e como sempre ando lendo coisas novas na internet, Vi que temos um grande problemas com alguns equipamento das linhas *Ubiquiti*.
Na minha região usavam muito Nanostation da linha M5 mas com o grande problema que houve na parte LAN e na parte dede potencia(perda de potência), resolvi ler um pouco e entender mais sobre esse problema e que s problemas não são tão complicados 
são apenas trocas de C.I, Diodo, e transistores, procurei empresas que prestam esses serviços e vi que o valor esta um pouco alto em relação aos componentes onde cada enquanto sai em torno de 20 reais no máximo.
Então tive um ideia de entrar nessa área para resolver os meus problemas e do próximo, pesquisei na internet sobre os equipamento responsável por cada tipo de problema e a pedir ajuda de vocês quem tiver disposto a ajudar com equipamentos da linha M5 danificada para tentarmos resolver.

Comprei uma maquina de retrabalho
e circuitos da parte de LAN e da parte de Potência
se alguém quiser ajudar
o objetivo dando certo estarei fazendo manutenção de equipamentos com os valores apenas das peças.

OBJETIVO: não e ter lucro em cima disso mas saber resolver problemas de equipamentos com baixo custo
e ajudar o próximo. 


Me desculpem se teve algum erro no Post, pois esse foi o meu primeiro.

----------


## neydourado

Lugano, Tu e de qual cidade?

Att,
Ney

----------


## kfdigital

E Possível compra muitos componentes aqui http://www.aliexpress.com/, porém o difícil acredito e saber qual, pois cada caso e um caso.

----------


## luganno

> Lugano, Tu e de qual cidade?
> 
> Att,
> Ney


Sou de São francisco de Itabapoana/RJ

- - - Atualizado - - -




> E Possível compra muitos componentes aqui http://www.aliexpress.com/, porém o difícil acredito e saber qual, pois cada caso e um caso.


ja tenho os nomes dos circuitos , pelomenos dos nano loco M5

----------


## kfdigital

Se o tópico e de ajuda, vamos lá acredito ser interessante informar os possíveis problema e como resolver, acredito que muito vao se esforça para poder consertar seus equipamentos, e quem ja tem experiencia também pode da sua contribuição dando sugestão vamos criar um grande tópico de ajuda mutuas, Sei que e difícil mais não e impossível.

Posso da umas dica como começa,



Equipamento liga acessa sistema porém = perda de potencia conecta em rede porem com sinal muito baixo 
não enxerga sinal nenhum de redes
enxerga sinal normal porem nao consegue conectar em redes


equipamento liga porem não tem acesso, = motivo...
nao da sinal de rede

----------


## clovisfernando

Olá luganno, eu sou de Campos dos Goytacazes/RJ e tenho um ponteira de nanobridge aqui com problemas. Caso queira, entre em contato via skype clovisfsb. 

Clóvis Fernando.

----------


## luganno

> Se o tópico e de ajuda, vamos lá acredito ser interessante informar os possíveis problema e como resolver, acredito que muito vao se esforça para poder consertar seus equipamentos, e quem ja tem experiencia também pode da sua contribuição dando sugestão vamos criar um grande tópico de ajuda mutuas, Sei que e difícil mais não e impossível.
> 
> Posso da umas dica como começa,
> 
> 
> 
> Equipamento liga acessa sistema porém = perda de potencia conecta em rede porem com sinal muito baixo 
> não enxerga sinal nenhum de redes
> enxerga sinal normal porem nao consegue conectar em redes
> ...


Ola boa noite, pelo que eu entendo agora

Equipamento liga acessa sistema porém= pedem ser dois circuitos que são da parte da LAN, nao me recordo o nome mas tenho aki

perda de potencia conecta em rede porem com sinal muito baixo não enxerga sinal nenhum de redes enxerga sinal normal porem nao consegue conectar em redes = São dois CIS que ficam dentro da parte blindada do nano

esses são o problemas mais comuns
se alguém souber relatar outros
posta ai e ajuda agente
vlw

----------


## Carlosaps

> Ola boa noite, pelo que eu entendo agora
> 
> Equipamento liga acessa sistema porém= pedem ser dois circuitos que são da parte da LAN, nao me recordo o nome mas tenho aki
> 
> perda de potencia conecta em rede porem com sinal muito baixo não enxerga sinal nenhum de redes enxerga sinal normal porem nao consegue conectar em redes = São dois CIS que ficam dentro da parte blindada do nano
> 
> esses são o problemas mais comuns
> se alguém souber relatar outros
> posta ai e ajuda agente
> vlw


Amigo, creio que esses são principais defeitos físicos apresentados pelas nanos, Temos também o de firmware que é bem simples de resolver. Na parte física, o defeito na lan eu consigo consertar, já a de perca de sinal ainda não tive nenhum desse problema para tentar repara-lo.
No caso quais desses CI's ai da imagem costumam dar o defeito da perca de sinal?
Vou ver se consigo compra-los e deixar em estoque pra futuros reparos.


Abraço!!

----------


## luganno

> Amigo, creio que esses são principais defeitos físicos apresentados pelas nanos, Temos também o de firmware que é bem simples de resolver. Na parte física, o defeito na lan eu consigo consertar, já a de perca de sinal ainda não tive nenhum desse problema para tentar repara-lo.
> No caso quais desses CI's ai da imagem costumam dar o defeito da perca de sinal?
> Vou ver se consigo compra-los e deixar em estoque pra futuros reparos.
> 
> 
> Abraço!!


posta ai os nomes dos Ci's da Prota Lan e do Firmeware, para que possamos descotir

- - - Atualizado - - -

04:31
*Subdivisão de um Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M5*Eu estava fazendo um trabalho em um Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M5 ontem e acabou bricking-lo (Protip: a "apagar tudo" comando em uboot também apaga o próprio bootloader ... opa!). Ao invés de sair do JTAG eu decidi que iria fazer uma desmontagem completa do mesmo desde que eu não tinha visto um deste dispositivo antes.
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/fullboard.small.jpg
Eu há muito que removeu a placa do caso, então aqui está o próprio conselho. A coisa de prata em cima está protegendo para os componentes de RF. É muito fácil de pop-lo com uma chave de fenda - basta jogá-lo para os lados até que ele se curva para cima.
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/noshield.small.jpg
Existem algumas fichas neste fórum. O grande no centro é a 400 MHz MIPS SoC, oAtheros AR7240-AH1A . O chip abaixo que é o Winbond 25X64VFIG , um módulo de memória flash. No lado esquerdo da placa, temos uma M-Tek H16125MCG , um transformador de Ethernet (não tenho certeza se este é encontrada em todos os dispositivos de ethernet, ou se ele tem algo a ver com PoE). Diretamente acima do transformador é um chip que está coberto de adesivos, a um "chip de mistério" neste fórum (pelo menos para mim). Removendo os adesivos, eu encontrei três marcas. Na parte superior, que tem um logotipo seguido por "mira", o que parece ser um costume fabricante IC de Taiwan . Há outras duas marcas: uma ao lado do logotipo P3S56040ETP leitura, e um na parte inferior da leitura 944ANF74-G5. Eu encontrei uma referência a este último, neste site , o que sugere tanto que este é um chip de memória SDRAM de 32 MB e que o Buffalo WHR-HP-G300N tem um projeto de lei muito semelhante de materiais para o NSLM5!
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/shieldarea.small.jpg
Dentro do recinto blindado, diretamente acima do AR7240, é o chip de rádio, oAtheros AR9280-AL1A . Os dois chips para a esquerda são ambos Skyworks SE2593A20 , um frontend WiFi dual-band que faz toda a comutação, filtragem e assim por diante. Se você olhar atentamente para o canto inferior esquerdo da área blindado, você pode ver dois fios correndo para um par de conectores para as tranças RF (eles são os quadrados de ouro com um círculo escuro). Estas são as linhas de antena - você pode segui-los de volta para a porta da antena de cada uma das fichas de frontend. Eu acho que eles deixaram os leva para fins de teste; Eu não sei se eles são funcionais.
Um par de outros pontos de interesse são a porta serial no lado inferior direito da placa, mesmo ao lado da porta Ethernet. O botão reset está no canto inferior esquerdo, sob o transformador Ethernet.
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/antennas.small.jpg
Lançando o conselho mais, vemos as antenas. Estas são duas antenas painel em camadas em cima uma da outra. Eles estão ligados com alguns parafusos de plástico e solda para conectá-los aos fios de antena, junto com um parafuso de metal que parece que vai para a terra. A camada inferior da antena é a única que está soldada à placa. A camada superior, na verdade, não faz nenhum contato elétrico com o inferior.
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/twolayer.small.jpg
Até este ponto, você provavelmente poderia voltar a montar o tabuleiro. Mas esta é uma subdivisão, então eu rompeu a solda entre a antena inferior eo bordo. Ele se encaixa em dois facilmente.
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/lowerantenna.small.jpg
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/snapped.small.jpg
(Nota minha ferramenta favorita atual no canto superior direito, vicegrips!)
http://sha.ddih.org/img/nsm5/noantenna.small.jpg
Não há nada de muito emocionante por baixo, apenas a parte inferior dos chips Atheros.
Eu ainda tenho todas as peças, então se você quiser melhores fotos ou tiver dúvidas sobre as peças que eu não discutir, me avise!

FONTE: http://sha.ddih.org/2013/02/01/teardown-of-an-ubiquiti-nanostation-loco-m5/
Traduzido por Google Translater

----------


## Carlosaps

> posta ai os nomes dos Ci's da Prota Lan e do Firmeware, para que possamos descotir


Indutores

LocoM2 - H16125MCG e Hn16614cg
LocoM5 - LH16137SN

Defeito que o componente apresenta:
Lan perde a conexão 5x antes de estabilizar.
Lan com velocidade de 10Mbts
Lan desconectada (queimada)

componente Atheros AR7240

Defeito que o componente apresenta:
Lan desconectada (queimada)

*****Só lembrando que não é só fazer a substituição. Podem haver resistores ou outro componente danificado. Se montar sem verificar, irá queimar novamente.

Manutenção no firmware por TFTP

O procedimento é o seguinte:

Quem Precisa Fazer Este Procedimento
- Usuários que perderam acesso a seus rádios e também desabilitaram o botão físico de RESET.
- Usuários que precisam carregar o firmware original no equipamento.

Preparação Para o Procedimento
- Obtenha o firmware do seu equipamento no site da Ubiquiti (http://ubnt.com/support/downloads) e salve no PC que realizará o procedimento.
- Configure a interface cabeada do PC para usar o IP 192.168.1.222/255.255.255.0
- Conecte um cabo de rede entre o PC e o rádio Ubiquiti, não use hub ou switch.
- Quem usa Win7 vai precisar do TFTP2.

Preparando o Rádio para Receber o Firmware
1) Desligue o rádio da energia.
2) Pressione e segure o botão RESET com um clips de papel e ligue o rádio na energia.
3) Mantenha o botão de RESET pressionado por 20 segundos ou até os LEDS acenderem.
4) Quando os LEDS acenderem o rádio está pronto para receber o firmware através do FTP.
5) Ping o IP 192.168.1.20 para ter certeza que o rádio está respondendo. Se não responder ao PING repita esta etapa.

Carregando o Firmware no Rádio
1) Abra o prompt de comando do windows.
2) Vá até a pasta onde você salvou o arquivo do firmware.
3) digite o seguinte comando e pressione ENTER:
fttp -i 192.168.1.20 put NOME_EXATO_DO_ARQUIVO.bin
ou
ftp -s:NOME_EXATO_DO_ARQUIVO.bin 192.168.1.20
4) Aguarde o sistema operacional informar o término do carregamento do arquivo.
5) O procedimento de carregamento do firmware pode levar até 10 minutos. 
6) Seja Paciente, NUNCA DESLIGUE O RÁDIO antes do término do carregamento, porque pode inutilizar seu equipamento. 

abrs!!

----------


## luganno

Primeira mente quero agradecer uma em empresa que me disponibilizou 50 nonostation loco M5 com problema. foram solucionado 23 onde 20 foi com o problema na firmware (foram feito trocas e apenas gravação de uma nova firmware) e 25 equipamentos foram detectado problema de potência(onde esta fraco, uns encontram mas não conecta e nem encontra rede nenhuma), e o resto que não deu para aproveitar pois estava todo corrido por dentro devido a entrada de água

----------


## Dalmi

> Ola bom tarde pessoal, Meu nome é Hugo Belmiro sou técnico em Informática e técnico de telecomunicações e cursando o bacharelado em Ciência da Computação e comecei a pouco tempo com um provedor de Internet e como sempre ando lendo coisas novas na internet, Vi que temos um grande problemas com alguns equipamento das linhas *Ubiquiti*.
> Na minha região usavam muito Nanostation da linha M5 mas com o grande problema que houve na parte LAN e na parte dede potencia(perda de potência), resolvi ler um pouco e entender mais sobre esse problema e que s problemas não são tão complicados 
> são apenas trocas de C.I, Diodo, e transistores, procurei empresas que prestam esses serviços e vi que o valor esta um pouco alto em relação aos componentes onde cada enquanto sai em torno de 20 reais no máximo.
> Então tive um ideia de entrar nessa área para resolver os meus problemas e do próximo, pesquisei na internet sobre os equipamento responsável por cada tipo de problema e a pedir ajuda de vocês quem tiver disposto a ajudar com equipamentos da linha M5 danificada para tentarmos resolver.
> 
> Comprei uma maquina de retrabalho
> e circuitos da parte de LAN e da parte de Potência
> se alguém quiser ajudar
> o objetivo dando certo estarei fazendo manutenção de equipamentos com os valores apenas das peças.
> ...



Bom amigo, eu tenho uma NanoBridge M5 com problema de LAN, o led da Lan não pisca e não consigo acesso pelo IP. Ela se comunica via rádio com outra M5.
Gostaria de saber como posso fazer pra tentar um repado deste equipamento. Realmente tive dificuldades em encontrar locais pra manutenção.

Obrigado

----------


## luganno

tenta fazer, primeiramente a reinstalação via FTP,caso não de certo faça a troca do hn16614cg

----------


## Ricardo-nick

tenho 10 nanos loco m5, com problemas de lan queimada e wireless... quem voces indicariam para reparos ?

----------


## UbiquitiReparo

Olá, trabalhamos com reparo de Airgrid M5, Nanobridge, Bullet, Nanostation M5 entre outros.
Temos um índice de reparo em média de 80% e valores de retorno praticamente nulos.
Entre em contato diretamente via MP e te passamos mais detalhes.
Um abraço, Romero.

----------


## kfdigital

quanto voce cobra por reparo, a maioria de defeito aqui e perda de potencia.

----------


## kfdigital

alguém sabe dizer qual e o ci responsável por esse problema de perda de potencia? as maldita nem chega escanear sinais.

----------


## rubem

> alguém sabe dizer qual e o ci responsável por esse problema de perda de potencia? as maldita nem chega escanear sinais.


Quem dá baixa potencia de transmissão é o amplificador queimado. 
Qual é o equipamento da Ubiquiti?

Alguns usam o amplificador SIGE 2593, ou SE2593A20. Outros usam digamos o SZA-5044.

As vezes tem no ML, agora só achei no Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-SE2593A...-/181362621194

Tira a latinha da parte de RF e segue a trilha de tras pra frente, do conector da antena rumo ao chipset de RF, você vai passar por um CI de cerca de 7x7mm, é o amplificador. As vezes ele queima e simplesmente deixa de amplificar, aí a potencia simplesmente cai uns 15 ou 20dBm, mas as vezes ele queima a ponto de não sair nada de sinal.

Já se o aparelho em questão nem escaneia nada, aí o amplificador não tem nada a ver (O amplificador é de TX. Escanear sinal é pra parte de RX). Nesses casos quem queima geralmente é o chipset de RF. Acho que mais da metade dos equiptos UBNT usam AR9280 e AR9287, o AR9280 tem no ML: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ros-ar9280-_JM

O chipset de RF é responsável por mandar sinal pro amplificador, e controlar ele. As vezes ocorre do amplificador entrar em curto e impedir a inicialização da CPE, é caso de CPE que além de não escanear nem operar como AP ainda por cima trava ou reinicia sozinha, geralmente culpa do amplificador em curto.

Mas o resumo pode ser: 
Sem TX? Trocar os 2 amplificadores (1 em cada chain, 1 chain por polarização. Exceto Airgrid, afinal ele obviamente só tem 1 chain, 1 polarização)
Sem RX? Talvez amplificador em curto (Ver se aquece demais), mas provavelmente precisa trocar o chipset de RF.

Tem equipto que o chipset principal tem etapa de RF junto, é o caso dos novos AC, com chipsets Qualcomm, um QCA novo barato tem ethernet, cpu mips, e parte de RF tudo junto, mas eles também tem amplificador de saída (Tudo tem amplificador, desde lixinho Krazer/abocom, até cartão mini-pci velho de 2002).

Geralmente quando queima o amplificador ele aquece a ponto de queimar o dedo se ficar com ele em cima, é igual o chipset ethernet de placa-mãe ATX ou de notebook, é um CI menor que 1x1cm que aquece a ponto de queimar o dedo, isso não é comportamento normal, se aquece demais tem que trocar.

----------


## UbiquitiReparo

Olá Kfdigital, 
Airgrid M5 e bullet R$ 100, 
Nano e Nano loco M5 e Nanobridge $ 120.
Agora so te damos como bom se estiver bom mesmo, para não dar retorno mesmo, para que compense e para conquistarmos o nosso cliente.

----------


## kfdigital

> Quem dá baixa potencia de transmissão é o amplificador queimado. 
> Qual é o equipamento da Ubiquiti?
> 
> Alguns usam o amplificador SIGE 2593, ou SE2593A20. Outros usam digamos o SZA-5044.
> 
> As vezes tem no ML, agora só achei no Ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-SE2593A...-/181362621194
> 
> Tira a latinha da parte de RF e segue a trilha de tras pra frente, do conector da antena rumo ao chipset de RF, você vai passar por um CI de cerca de 7x7mm, é o amplificador. As vezes ele queima e simplesmente deixa de amplificar, aí a potencia simplesmente cai uns 15 ou 20dBm, mas as vezes ele queima a ponto de não sair nada de sinal.
> ...


valew mestre ótimo resumo.

----------


## Carlosaps

Consertam RB?

----------


## UbiquitiReparo

Olá Carlosaps, infelizmente ainda não consertamos RB, só Airgrid, nanos, nanobridge e bullet e similares.

----------


## amourao

olá

Sou de brasilia e possuo uma torre e um pequeno numero de usuários, tenho alguns equipamento queimados na maioria porta lan, gostaria de receber (grátis ou pago) uma apostila, diagrama ou esquema eletrico com os passos para diagnostico e reparo ubiquiti. Se você tiver favor informar inclusive o preço, se for video aula melhor ainda. obrigado.

----------


## VandoMak

Vc te a lista de peças ??? Posso tentar conseguir ??? tenho alguns amigos q trabalham em distribuidora de semi-condutores !!! 
Se vc tiver o esquema da placa ,faz só marca os que costuma dar mais defeito !!!

----------


## rubem

Esquema hoje?

Depois das TV's de tubo os esquemários morreram, mal e mal se consegue de equipto popular tipo TV Led, que dirá de equipamentos de rede. Na área de informática não tem mais esquema (Notebooks, roteadores, essas coisas).

Distribuidores brasileiros raramente tem alguma coisa desse tipo, e os grandes lá fora ( www.digi-key.com, www.mouser.com , www.arrow.com , www.avnet.com , www.futureelectronics.com ) também não tem tudo, pelo visto a demanda é muito baixa.

Dá pra pegar como referência esses citados aqui:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...airgrid-m5-_JM

O que mais queima MESMO acho que são os chipset Atheros, os ARxxxx.

Se pegar um que queima nuns UBNT, o AR9342, aí no anúncio do ML está R$ 29, não apareceu nos distribuidores lá fora que procurei, só achei no Aliexpress e Ebay, mas... fica até mais caro:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-Brand-N...-/281813095816

Se pagar esses R$ 51 pelo componente no Ebay, e também houver dano nos 2 amplificadores (Dupla-polarização), seriam 2 desses:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RFMD-4-9-5-9...-/400763582887
Seria uns R$ 110 pelos 2 amplificadores, dá R$ 160 pelos componentes mal comprados. E dependendo do aparelho, se encontra ele usado e funcionando por R$ 150...

Enfim, tem que achar preços MUITO BONS, o pouco que vejo nuns distribuidores é muito mais caro que no Ebay, inviabiliza reparo se for um preço muito maior que esses do anúncio do ML.

----------


## VandoMak

eu já vir em outro forum que tem kit de reparo para nanos e outros equipamento de rede , junto com eles vem uma foto da placa com a marcação das peças , porem perdi a pagina e ainda não encontrei

----------


## rubem

Cada defeito é um componente diferente, geralmente OU queima LAN OU queima amplificador.

Se queima amplificador (Aparelho perde potência, tem sinal ruim como AP), troca só ele.

Se queima a lan, aí depende, se tiver o chipset ethernet (Digamos uma AR8032) troca só ele, mas se for chipset com ethernet ingrada (Digamos um Nanostation versão XM com chipset AR7240) troca o chipset principal.

A maioria dos problemas é no chipset principal, no de ethernet, ou em amplificador, esses que tem dano em tempestade (Aterramento? Ninguém faz).

O resto é tão raro que não sei se vale a pena ter componentes.

Precisar um guia complexo não precisa, 95% dos danos são sempre nos mesmos componentes principais.
Coisa tipo um capacitor ou mosfet queimado acho que é raro, eu pelo menos nunca vi.

No caso dos equiptos da Mikrotik, se googlar pelo equipamento + troubleshooting + pdf, acha coisa tipo
www.mkesolutions.net/descargas/manuales_rb/RBSXT_5HnDr5_trouble_shooting.pdf
ou
www.ryohnosuke.net/varios/rb/RB433.pdf
ou
www.ryohnosuke.net/varios/rb/RB750r4.pdf
ou
www.mkesolutions.net/descargas/manuales_rb/RB711GA-5HnD_TS.pdf

Mas só tem coisa de equipto velho, pras coisa mais nova (De 4 anos atrás, tipo uma RB912, mil vezes mais usada hoje que uma RB433 foi no passado) não tem nada.

Pra UBNT é capaz de achar algo assim pra velharias tipo Bullet2, Nanostation2, cartão XR2. Mas duvido, a UBNT é tipo a Apple, parece mais focada em atender senhorinha leiga, não repassa muito dado técnico de aparelho, o pós-venda só funciona na base do "Envie o equipamento pra gente" (Com a Receita Federal como está, vai levar 60 dias pra ir, mais 60 pra voltar, e vai ter multa de 60% em cima do valor de venda no ML).

----------


## ADSCI

*ADS Circuitos Integrados e Importações*

Importamos e vendemos os principais circuitos integrados para reparos de Ubiquiti, Mikrotik e Intelbras.

Principais Componentes que vendemos:

AR7241-AH1A
AR7240-AH1A
SE2593A20
LSHW-43HHB-AE1
.K
AWL5905
KSZ8721B
AR8035-A
AR8033

Entre vários outros circuitos integrados.

Temos a pronta entrega, consulte nos.

*Adriano DS
[email protected]
62 99985-2410 whatsapp*

----------


## FABIO09

> Ola bom tarde pessoal, Meu nome é Hugo Belmiro sou técnico em Informática e técnico de telecomunicações e cursando o bacharelado em Ciência da Computação e comecei a pouco tempo com um provedor de Internet e como sempre ando lendo coisas novas na internet, Vi que temos um grande problemas com alguns equipamento das linhas *Ubiquiti*.
> Na minha região usavam muito Nanostation da linha M5 mas com o grande problema que houve na parte LAN e na parte dede potencia(perda de potência), resolvi ler um pouco e entender mais sobre esse problema e que s problemas não são tão complicados 
> são apenas trocas de C.I, Diodo, e transistores, procurei empresas que prestam esses serviços e vi que o valor esta um pouco alto em relação aos componentes onde cada enquanto sai em torno de 20 reais no máximo.
> Então tive um ideia de entrar nessa área para resolver os meus problemas e do próximo, pesquisei na internet sobre os equipamento responsável por cada tipo de problema e a pedir ajuda de vocês quem tiver disposto a ajudar com equipamentos da linha M5 danificada para tentarmos resolver.
> 
> Comprei uma maquina de retrabalho
> e circuitos da parte de LAN e da parte de Potência
> se alguém quiser ajudar
> o objetivo dando certo estarei fazendo manutenção de equipamentos com os valores apenas das peças.
> ...



Olá amigo...obteve algum sucesso no reparo dos equipamentos?

----------


## FABIO09

> olá
> 
> Sou de brasilia e possuo uma torre e um pequeno numero de usuários, tenho alguns equipamento queimados na maioria porta lan, gostaria de receber (grátis ou pago) uma apostila, diagrama ou esquema eletrico com os passos para diagnostico e reparo ubiquiti. Se você tiver favor informar inclusive o preço, se for video aula melhor ainda. obrigado.



Olá...conseguiu algumas dicas?

----------

